# Monterey Toy Drive & Ride Dec 16th



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

MBRT Toy Drive & Ride


It's a fun ride, a charity event. Drink coffee, eat donuts, hang out and enjoy yourself. 

Some will go fast, most will take it easy. I've considered doing it on a tandem!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The Facebook page doesn't give the ride route. However, it does mention going to Fremont Peak State Park. So if climbs up Fremont Peak, I would not ride that road with a tandem. Bikeroutetoaster.com and mapmyride.com do not give the proper elevation profile. It appears like a very mellow long ride. 

It starts off mellow but kicks into the sky, shortly after you leave San Juan Bautista. I found going up Mt. Diablo or Mt. Hamilton far easier than ascending Fremont Peak. Also, the road surface is quite poor and covered with dirt in some areas. You can see the Moss Landing Smoke Stacks at the top. There are water faucets and bathrooms at the top.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

MBRT Toy Drive & Ride in Salinas, CA | cycling Map | MapMyRide


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Here are some picture from my ascent of Fremont Peak, last year. This was at mid day/early afternoon in the middle of summer. That truly is the wrong time to climb that road as it was scorching hot.

View attachment 272013

View attachment 272014

View attachment 272011
View attachment 272012


Have fun on the ride and be careful. Meteorologists are forecasting "unfavorable" weather.


----------

